# Can't register my pup for pedigree : (



## Dextrous (May 26, 2009)

Hello to everyone on the forum, this is my first post and I have only just joined. 

My sister has an annoying problem with papers at the moment, I don't know anything about this kind of matter but know forums like this are an awesome place to find help.
The problem is the breeder isn't Kennel club registered, even though telling us she was. So the puppy that we brought doesn't have papers, has far as we know. The parents are both full pedigree, which we can get copies of the papers. Because the breeder didn't register the puppy we have been told that we can't and not been given a real reason as to why other than what I have said above.
Is there a way to get papers sorted out without the idoit breeder?
Any information on this would be great.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forum.If the mum and dad of your puppy are not kc reg.then you won't be able to reg. your pup with the kc.*


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its not the breeder that needs to be KC registered its the dogs. Do you mean that the parents are registered when you say "full pedigree"? If so, and you know the parents registered names, you can ring the KC and try to find out why you cant register your pups.

If the parents are registered i'd imagine one or both have endorsements put on by their breeders to stop them being bred from, or that they are too old or too young to have been bred from. Otherwise, my best guess is that they just arent registered.

Either way, theres not much you can do about it


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Its only the Breeder who can KC Register your pup does not matter if you have the info of Dam and Sire It still needs to be the Breeder. The owner of Dam and owner of Sire have to sign a form to get litter registered


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hiya, If both parents are kc registered then you need to ask the breeder to register the litter, They dont need to be a registerd breeder. to register the litter! As long as both parents have KC papers there shouldn't be a problem! you've paid for a pedigree puppy so you should keep on at them! Good luck  xx


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Jess208 is quite right. Breeders are not Kennel Club registered, it's the dogs that are registered with the KC, though there are such people as Kennel Club Acredited Breeders. And Clueless is correct in that only the breeder can register pups with the KC.

The parents of your sister's pup may well be registered with the KC but if either one or both of them have the endorsement "progeny not eligible for registration" on their KC documentation, then the breeder will not be allowed to KC register the pups. Also, the mother must be over 1 and under 8, and have had 6 or less litters. 

If your sister has bought the pup as KC registered, she should get back to the breeder to check this out - and if no papers are forthcoming, if she can prove that the pup was advertised as KC registered, she could take up the case with Trading Standards.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

clueless said:


> Its only the Breeder who can KC Register your pup does not matter if you have the info of Dam and Sire It still needs to be the Breeder. The owner of Dam and owner of Sire have to sign a form to get litter registered


Yes, sorry i didnt mean to imply that the new owners could register the pups with the dam and sire info, purely that with that, they may be able to find out why the litter wasn't registered in the first place


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Yes, sorry i didnt mean to imply that the new owners could register the pups with the dam and sire info, purely that with that, they may be able to find out why the litter wasn't registered in the first place


I know what you meant and it was good advice LOL I was just adding to it just incase the OP thought he/she could get the KC Reg by just contacting KC


----------



## Shaza (Jun 8, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> Jess208 is quite right. Breeders are not Kennel Club registered, it's the dogs that are registered with the KC, though there are such people as Kennel Club Acredited Breeders. And Clueless is correct in that only the breeder can register pups with the KC.
> 
> The parents of your sister's pup may well be registered with the KC but if either one or both of them have the endorsement "progeny not eligible for registration" on their KC documentation, then the breeder will not be allowed to KC register the pups. Also, the mother must be over 1 and under 8, and have had 6 or less litters.
> 
> If your sister has bought the pup as KC registered, she should get back to the breeder to check this out - and if no papers are forthcoming, if she can prove that the pup was advertised as KC registered, she could take up the case with Trading Standards.


I've recently had this problem too - breeder said there was a "hiccup" with the registration after advertising the puppies as KC regd. Unfortunately for her she signed a receipt stating KC papers to follow asap so after contacting KC myself who confirmed no litter had been registered for either the sire or dam I quote (as per the pedigree certificate she gave me) they suggested Trading Standards as the sale of puppies comes under the Sale of Good Act. I emailed the breeder as she had ignored my phone calls and attached a copy of the KC's email, and she replied within the hour stating that all problems were being sorted! I'm not holding my breath but if nothing is received within the next 14 days (as the KC say it takes 10-14 days for litter registration) then I WILL follow up with Trading Standards. I know it sounds petty but I paid for a KC regd pedigree pup and I have the written evidence to prove it so how many other people has she conned?

You live and learn!!


----------

